# H: Black library books, mechwarrior clix, display units W: ££££



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay folks, it's time for a spring clean, even if spring appears to have abandonned us so far this year.


The Haves


The collapse of my shop last year has left me with a lot of stock left over that I want to get shot of.

Mechwarrior Clix
I have a job lot of second hand mechwarrior stuff sat around. I don't know how useful the units are and have never played so couldn't tell you what is the most valuable stuff. I know that one of the medical thingies I have is a special character and the gold based dog walker thing is a special edition but aside from that (shrug)....









Edit: I've researched what i have an whilst i don't know how effective units are i do know what i have. Drop me a line for a complete list.
Joblot £75

HeroClix
I've got a load of these Marvel heroclix, several of which are duplicates. I'm not selling these individually, if you want the lot they are £25, that's less than £1 each, I'll throw in what's left of the Dr who and star wars Figures I have left s well. The way I see it this is a quick easy way of building up a mob of cultists, a sprits of undercoat and a couple of choice colours and you will have a diverse mob of mutants and ne'er do wells. 










Job lot £25
 

Black library books.
These are all second hand and have been read, they are not in mint condition, most have marks on their spines.

Horus heresy series
False gods
Galaxy in flames
Horus rising
The flight of the eisenstein
Fulgrim
Legion

Others
Iron warriors omnibus
The ultramarines first omnibus
The killing ground
The grey knights omnibus
Harlequin

i'd probably take £2 a book and £4 per omnibus just to clear them to somone who will enjoy them. 

GW Display units

I have 3 GW display units which are just sat around currently, they have had the backs replaced with slatboard so that shelves can be hung off of the back of them. Whoever wants these will need a van to come and collect them. I'd sell them for £50 each. 










Army Painter complete warpaints set
That's all 36 colours including the 3 inks and matt varnish. RRP on this would be £108. I have 2 sets that i will sell for £70 each and that includes a courier next day delivery. 


I will try to add more items to here over the next couple of days. 



Wants:
Whilst there are some items i would like for converting, cash is tight right now and i would appreciate a paypal exchange.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, I might be interested in the bfg stuff. I have a land raider sat doing nothing.


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

P.M. sent k:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

curtislee said:


> Hey, I might be interested in the bfg stuff. I have a land raider sat doing nothing.


Sounds like it could be a good swap, what sort of condition is it in? Built? painted? on sprue?
If you had any pictures to PM me it would be cool.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

this is an update, all of this stuff is still available, i've had soem interest but no follow through


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

*H: Heroclix, mechwarrior clix, battlefleet gothic imperials. W: Trade/££££*



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> this is an update, all of this stuff is still available, i've had soem interest but no follow through


Hello, 

Please check your PM's, I sent you a follow up one :wink:

Tony


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Tony58 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please check your PM's, I sent you a follow up one :wink:
> 
> Tony


 You're absolutely right, i actually read your message and had it in my mind that i had sent one back but there doesn't seem to be one in my sent messages.
I guess it either didn't send properly or something went weird with my connection.
Sorry about that' i'll resend my query.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Item list updated


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a land raider and some sentinels I'd trade for some bfg stuff. Drop me a pm.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

bump, updated top list


----------

